# Rolex Rash



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Noticed this over the last few months and it looks like it's getting worse.

After wearing my Sub for 5 days...










I then took it off and after about a week or so it cleared up. On Sunday i put my GMT on and after 24 hours my wrist looked like this...










It only happens after wearing these two so i'm guessing i'm allergic to the 904l steel that Rolex uses?

I bought my GMT in June 08 and wore it most days and can't remember it leaving any marks :huh: . I then bought the Sub in Oct 08 and remember noticing the red mark about a month later. I had left on the protective caseback seals on both watches so was hoping it was a reaction to that? I removed both seals, gave the casebacks a good wash but its still happening :cry2:

Nothing major i know in the grand scheme of things but i am feeling a bit deflated.

Any skin experts on here that can give me an idea on a cure? :lol: Or are they off to the Sales Corner?? :cry2: :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh no that's not good... apart from looking at the watches as the cause, have you changed soap ? or started eating anything unusual ? as this could also play a part, I know not a huge one, but it's worth trying to rule out before these end up in the sales forum :huh:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

sounds like an excellent excuse to put them on Natos :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> sounds like an excellent excuse to put them on Natos :thumbsup:


Now why didn't I think of that


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Oh no that's not good... apart from looking at the watches as the cause, have you changed soap ? or started eating anything unusual ? as this could also play a part, I know not a huge one, but it's worth trying to rule out before these end up in the sales forum :huh:


It won't be my diet because much to my girlfriends dismay my tastes are very limited, what i eat this week will be the same as next week, last week, last month and last year :lol: And i'd rather sell the watches than change my diet, creature of habit you see :tongue2:

Doubt it'll be the soap, although she does get different one every time. Might be worth looking into?

If i wear my Panerai it clears up although that does have a display back. Never had this problem with my Dads old Omega which i wore for 10 years.

It's got to be the Rolex :cry2: :cry2: :cry2:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like an excellent excuse to put them on Natos :thumbsup:
> ...


I only get the mark as red circle on the top of wrist and not where the bracelet sits :huh: Is the bracelet 904 or 316 steel?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its unlikley to be the steel as Rolex steel is seen as more hypoallergenic than normal 316L stainless steel but hey it could happen I guess... Its not soap or water getting under it and sitting there when you wash your hands at work? Also... you need some cream to get teh spores out of your skin before you try again, just waiting wont work. you need to show it to a doc. try cannesten, but I think you might need a different cream instead... im not a doc, Ive just had a similar issue to the release gel used on some rubber straps and needed a special cream.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

You could always flip them for Sinns and titamium Panerai...

... Or are they my dream watches


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

magnet said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


its all 904 AFAIK, try wearing them upside down and maybe not as tight... just my 2c


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I suffer with a similar problems,and have sol;d watches because i cant wear them on the straps i like,there is no rhyme or reason too it,but after you have suffered with it once,it can occur with any strap in my experience,even if it has been ok before.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Is it itchy or sore? Not that it makes it better, but I get a bit of dry skin now and again from the crowns on some watches where they come into contact with the back of my hand - this isn't sore or itchy so I ignore it.

However, I have a titanium Casio Protrek which had the habit of leaving an itchy red mark similar to yours on the underside of my wrist. I thought this was odd - I've had other titanium watches which haven't caused me any problems and I eventually surmised that the cause was actually one of the pins which held the clasp in place. I have no idea what this material is, possibly high nickel content?

It certainly looks like an allergy mark on your wrist, and not a mark from moisture or sweat - perhaps pop to the quacks and they could tell you more? Or NHS direct? I'd pop it on a Nato for the time being and see what happens...


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

I had the same problem a few years ago, I tried swapping what wrist I put the watch on to see if it still happened, it did, so someone said to me to use clear nail varnish on the back, and yes it worked, no one can see the back when you are wearing it so no problem, so just a thought for you to try instead of selling what you must like or you would not have bought them in the first place.

Cheers, John


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a similar problem, except I get the rash on one side of my wrist, it comes up as little tiny red spots, only happens if I wear the Alpha Submariner, I never got this from other stainless bracelet watches, I hope I don't react to the Omega when I finally get it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also like Jon has said, pretty sure the bracelet will be made of 904L especially the newer models  as for getting some air to the wrist, it's got to help as the reaction is caused by the case back and percperation :huh:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Toshi said:


> sounds like an excellent excuse to put them on Natos :thumbsup:


What is this obsession with putting Rolex sports models on Natos?

Just because Sean Connery was seen in Dr No wearing one, get over it you 007 wanna be. :lol:

Joking aside it doesn't seem to be the bracelet causing the issue, but the case back.

I have seen this before on cheap SS watch cases especially when worn tight to the wrist.

The grade of SS determines the alloy composite. It is usually mixed with nickel, so lower the SS grade the higher the nickel content. And it is a very common allergy.

Ideally you want a watch from 440 SS as used for high end hunting knives, but then you'd have a rust problem!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I do wonder if a lot of these things are caused by gunk and could be cleaned up with a good deep clean.. especially when from bracelets etc. Sometimes youre allergic to the previous owner, sometimes its the materials or the preparation of them, but one thing that often happens is that once its in you, the rash will come back much quicker after :/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Get a good lawyer & sue Rolex for every penny they`ve got


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> I do wonder if a lot of these things are caused by gunk and could be cleaned up with a good deep clean.. especially when from bracelets etc. Sometimes youre allergic to the previous owner, sometimes its the materials or the preparation of them, but one thing that often happens is that once its in you, the rash will come back much quicker after :/


Totally agree, I'd also point out that the rash is probably caused by some kind of bacteria that's managed to get hold and started to grow.. it might even be worth applying some kind of cream like savlon to help


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't wear them for work, only for leisure and neither are tight on the wrist or get sweaty. When i put the GMT on on Sunday i could feel my wrist tingling :huh:

I've given them a good scrub. Its funny how it started with the protective seal still intact and now carried on with it removed :huh:

Wore the Panerai yesterday and today and the mark is fading!

Thanks for the replies, i'll investigate every avenue.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

bobbymonks said:


> Joking aside it doesn't seem to be the bracelet causing the issue, but the case back.


which is why I suggested a Nato. Then the case back wouldn't be in contact with the wrist


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Toshi said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > Joking aside it doesn't seem to be the bracelet causing the issue, but the case back.
> ...


I didn't think of it that way :bangin:

Not sure about the GMT, but the Sub would look B)

Cheers.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

magnet said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > bobbymonks said:
> ...


The GMT would look great IMO

I know your's is the ceramic, but my old GMTII (PhilM now has the watch) looked good on a black Nato


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

Not sure I would want to do it to a Rolex but, I was just having a chat with a guy here at work about this subject, he also has a similar problem with his Rolex Submariner, he painted the back of his with some clear nail varnish  It has solved the problem and he no longer gets the rash, whats strange though is that he has owned the watch for about 10 years and it is only on the last few months it has started to cause him a problem.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I used to get a rash from a certain leather band. Could also be because the bracelet is too tight and the skin doesn't breathe properly. IMO surgical steel is allergy free.


----------



## Picasso (Jun 23, 2008)

As I understand it, The steel in a Rolex is made of 904L grade which definitely has a higher nickel content than the standard 316L steel. Nickel = Rash


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am afraid it looks bad  it is probably a nickel allergy

316 steel has around 10% to 14% Ni whereas 904 steel has around 23% to 28% Ni so quite possibly your skin can cope with the lower levels of Ni in 316 but not the higher levels in 904


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

adrian said:


> IMO surgical steel is allergy free.


It is but that's not what a Rolex is made from.



> 316L is the most useful for body piercing jewellery, as it is fairly strong, easy to work with, and will not lose it's corrosion resistance during manufacture Type 316L (L = Low Carbon at 0.03%) 316LVM (Low carbon Vacuum Manufacture), and 317 are the only steels classified for use for surgical implantation.


904L as used in a Rolex is more like to be found in the petro/chemical industry


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

this is where titanium watches score, they dont affect the skin at all.maybe thats why they put that green hologram sticker on the back to reduce skin irritation.


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't offer you any medical solution on this one however i can help in taking your Sub off your hands


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

BondandBigM said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > IMO surgical steel is allergy free.
> ...


Thanks, I didn't know what they use.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have seen many have the same problem with the Alpha's

All kidding aside, thats a bummer never seen it before only with some ppl and other types of jewelery

Does your watch move on your wrist or is it so tight its stuck to one spot? Loosen it up a bit and try it on the other wrist for a while


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Magnet - bad news. My wife just arrived home glanced at the screen and said 'oh dear, who has ring worm?'


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I used to get a mark exactly like that on my finger caused by soap under a gold ring.

Can someone else (710 maybe) wear the watches to see if they have the same problem?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Interesting thread... and Im more awake now and remember that Jot is right that 904 is higher nickel. It could well be that youre allergic to that, but Im not convinced. Get to a doc and get the right cream for this reaction, try some Cannesten (sp?) first if you have some (great for athletes foot, so many people do have it) for a few days, but I think its a product allergy and you have something in your skin and you need something different.

Of course you could have just become intollerant to nickel due to some other changes or another allergy youve got from food or something else, the human body is a delicate balance...


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

powelly said:


> Not sure I would want to do it to a Rolex but, I was just having a chat with a guy here at work about this subject, he also has a similar problem with his Rolex Submariner, he painted the back of his with some clear nail varnish


Interesting! Maybe as a last resort 



adrian said:


> I used to get a rash from a certain leather band. Could also be because the bracelet is too tight and the skin doesn't breathe properly.


No, even when my wrist is hot it's not that tight, i managed to find nice comfortable fit for the bracelet.



JoT said:


> I am afraid it looks bad  it is probably a nickel allergy
> 
> 316 steel has around 10% to 14% Ni whereas 904 steel has around 23% to 28% Ni so quite possibly your skin can cope with the lower levels of Ni in 316 but not the higher levels in 904


Isn't the caseback on the Deepsea Seadweller titanium? Perhaps you could lend me yours to see if i have a reaction to that :huh: :tongue2: :lol:



potz said:


> Or maybe the green hologram stickers are still on ... or rather some residue from the sticky stuff ...


The reaction started with the stickers still on so i thought that was it. But its continued after having taken them off and giving the caseback a good clean. This is what i'm finding a bit confusing.



bobjames said:


> I can't offer you any medical solution on this one however i can help in taking your Sub off your hands


You having two Sub LV's would plain greedy :tongue2:



James said:


> I have seen many have the same problem with the Alpha's
> 
> All kidding aside, thats a bummer never seen it before only with some ppl and other types of jewelery
> 
> Does your watch move on your wrist or is it so tight its stuck to one spot? Loosen it up a bit and try it on the other wrist for a while


No its a good fit, slightly looser than tighter :huh:



andy s said:


> Hi Magnet - bad news. My wife just arrived home glanced at the screen and said 'oh dear, who has ring worm?'


 :blink:



Robert said:


> Can someone else (710 maybe) wear the watches to see if they have the same problem?


Not a chance :blink: it took a good few months before i noticed something wrong and if she wore one for that long it'd come back well battered :lol:



JonW said:


> Interesting thread... and Im more awake now and remember that Jot is right that 904 is higher nickel. It could well be that youre allergic to that, but Im not convinced. Get to a doc and get the right cream for this reaction, try some Cannesten (sp?) first if you have some (great for athletes foot, so many people do have it) for a few days, but I think its a product allergy and you have something in your skin and you need something different.
> 
> Of course you could have just become intollerant to nickel due to some other changes or another allergy youve got from food or something else, the human body is a delicate balance...


Yep i'll make an appointment to see the :doctor: need to get to the bottom of it  A Rolexless life is not for me :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

You can never predict these things, I've had a titanium watch from new that always gave me a rash and two other ti watches that never gave me a moments problem......never had a reaction to a steel watch thankfully, and I have very sensitive skin (working with oils from a young age will do that!).

Before painting the back of the watch with nail varnish try getting some silicon (nitrile would be better but never seen it as a sticky back) sticky tape and putting that on the back for an experiment for a few days, or even try just any plastic tape in the hope you'll have no reaction to it.

Best of luck.......


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I know of two people who suffer from this problem (both with GMT's), the rash goes away when differnt watches are being worn.

High Nickel content in the Rolex case-back is the most likely cause.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

THIS COULD BE YOUR LUCKY DAY!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

TBH i wouldnt worry about it too much.

A few of watches do this and after wearing something different for a while i can wear them again.

I used some Germolene but the pink stuff that leaves a layer is good stuff and will clear it up quickly for you


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

1st update.

My local AD rang me up on Thursday offering a DSSD they just got in and whilst on the phone i told him about the rash i've been getting. He told me to bring the watches in and he'd give them a good clean with some special stuff :huh: to first rule out a reaction to any adhesive i may of left on after removing the caseback sticker.

I picked them up earlier and have put the Sub on. Fingers crossed this'll work :sweatdrop:

Usually the mark appears within 24 hrs so i'll do an update tomorrow as i'm sure your all dead interested :tongue2: h34r: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Edge of seat stuff  

Nah seriously tho... am interested to know what happens and also what the Doc says...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Panic over!!

I've alternated between the two all week, even sleeping with them on and everything is fine, no mark on my wrist :huh:

Looks like it was a reaction to the caseback sticker and adhesive leftover from when i removed it :blink: Whatever the AD used to clean it seems to have worked ^_^

I'm very happy :lol:

Cheers all B)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

magnet said:


> Panic over!!
> 
> I've alternated between the two all week, even sleeping with them on and everything is fine, no mark on my wrist :huh:
> 
> ...


Lucky! Very lucky ... it is normaly a Ni allergy .... :clap:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool news! phew indeed!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Good news indeed.......by chnace did the watches smell slightly or oranges when you got them back?

Honest, this is a serious question and nothing to do with Shawns disappearance :lol:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

I've sniffed them both :huh: and there's a faint smell thats more industrial than fruity, so i would imagine its something like WD40 :lol:

Cheers

Simon.


----------

